# So we have snow again



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Winter is really coming


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh man!!!!!!! That sucks. We had our first frost, and I thought we had it bad. I will have to show the great nieces on Friday, they will be so jealous.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

High of 110 here yesterday. Only made it to 100 today.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

:-(


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Still though, you live in a beautiful place!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Oh man!!!!!!! That sucks. We had our first frost, and I thought we had it bad. I will have to show the great nieces on Friday, they will be so jealous.


Snow is nice if it don't melt away every other week  , sludge is the worst.

Temperature between -10°C and -20°C and one meter snow, then everything looks white and clean.

Now we have +1°C and snow is melting :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> High of 110 here yesterday. Only made it to 100 today.


Sounds a little warmer than here


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> :-(


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Still though, you live in a beautiful place!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

It's nice to have snow after dark fall, so much more light.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

High if 70 here

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks familar. I live Kalevala's "next door".


----------

